# Silliest Picture of your Golden



## maggiesmommy

Since I have been spending a lot of my time reading the "Dumping your puppy" thread, which is very sad and dark, I need a little bit of a giggle, so, please, share the silliest picture you can find of your golden...the one picture that makes you smile no matter how sad you are. I will start: 

Maggie demonstrating the  emoticon.


----------



## kwhit

Here's a goofy one of Savanah...she used to go under the curtains and then frame her face with them. Made me laugh every time ::


----------



## kwhit

Here's one of Chance being silly, (sorry it's so big), and one of Lucy being...well, being Lucy:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buddy used to do the same thing like Savanah.


----------



## Rainheart

Great thread! This is the best one I have of Beamer! Yes, he is asleep!


----------



## Sosoprano

I can't decide between these two  Pippa was around 15 weeks old at the time.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Well, my Lennon is a real Clown he makes us laugh all the time, it sure does help when I have an off day!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

This is Bentley's. He's on the couch and not supposed to be.










I swear he was thinking if I close my eyes I'll be invisible


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

The first picture is baby Layla cuddling with her blanket.
The second is of baby Bauer sleeping comfortably on his back.


----------



## SeaMonster




----------



## iansgran

Jaro wants lunch.


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey...Mmm, ice cream and 'I know Dad's gonna share his ice cream too.'


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

OMG! My girl used to do this too! Never was able to be quick enough to snap a photo! Too cute!



kwhit said:


> Here's a goofy one of Savanah...she used to go under the curtains and then frame her face with them. Made me laugh every time ::


----------



## SimTek

*The Summer days have all been fun
My swimming pool was destroyed by the rays of the sun
The leaves are changing,the start of Fall
All I have now are my sticks and my ball
Samantha*


----------



## Nyahsmommy

*Silly pics*

The first one is of Nyah imitating her fox that shes playing with and the second is her sitting goofy. :


----------



## Bob Dylan

maggiesmommy said:


> Since I have been spending a lot of my time reading the "Dumping your puppy" thread, which is very sad and dark, I need a little bit of a giggle, so, please, share the silliest picture you can find of your golden...the one picture that makes you smile no matter how sad you are. I will start:
> 
> Maggie demonstrating the  emoticon.


Thank You for starting this post, I so needed it........


----------



## mudEpawz

smile for the camera :


----------



## Sam's Mom

Quinn's a jowly girl and upside down it is much worse! She is totally happy.


----------



## amy22

Ive had this one for a while! Cracked me up! I cant believe she let me do thiis to her! LOL Heres Holly!


----------



## LDGrillo

Here is one of each...

1) Caught Starla in a yawn
2) Came home to our girl Ally sitting in the laundry bin on top of a blanket, ni front of the heat register. She just loves to be warm. I call her Ally-cat because she likes to snuggle
3) Our Mango (now at the bridge), when she was a puppy. She picked up a pepper from the garden! Mango was always so proud whenever something was in her mouth. Sometimes I think she believed we couldn't see whatever she had


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you, thank you, I needed to see some upside down dogs!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

She's a silly girl! Wait until you see the next one.


----------



## MicheleKC87

Here are two of Lily


----------



## LDGrillo

MicheleKC87 said:


> Here are two of Lily


 OMG that one with the stick is hilarious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Maggiesmommy-thanks much for starting this thread! Great pictures everyone.

Here's a couple of my two goofballs.........


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie and Bart
Lilah's usual sleeping position


----------



## rubysdoghouse

Awe this is a good thread.
In the first pic I am explaining to Dundee how we play hide and seek and telling him that he can hide first. The second pic is him hiding:doh: Don't think he got the whole idea of "hide"


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Here is some of Sienna, I'm sure there are many more :


----------



## Huggenkiss

I love silly doggie pictures! Here's mine!


----------



## Ryley's Dad

I always liked this pic of Ryley... desparately fighting to keep his kong!


----------



## brenski

Here are a few of Chase. He's 4 months old. In the last picture he was tired of being ignored by my husband when he was on his computer. He's saying "Please play with me"


----------



## Ivyacres

MaggiesMommy, thank you so much for this thread. It's a great pick-me-up.

Debbie


----------



## baumgartml16

Thank you for this thread. I have gotten a slew of bad news all day and this just made it a little brighter. Can't wait to get home to my baby to make it much better..


----------



## BriGuy

Cookie got bored one night while watching the Red Sox with me. Yeah, the game did kind of drag on...


----------



## BriGuy

And this is also one of my favorites. Cookie had just been spayed, and she was getting a little stir crazy. She grabbed a stack of tax documents off the table - fortunately they were destined for the shredder anyway!


----------



## Angelina

What a great thread and I LOVE everyone's pictures..
Here is Nellie I took the other day, she loves the lawn and scratches her back on it constantly!


----------



## dexter0125

oh geez, i have lots of silly pictures. hope y'all don't mind 

i'm on skype right now. come back later.


















mind if i lay here?









thug puppy









smiling for the camera (he was sticking his head in the shower trying to drink the water)









he laid down on the vent, and it got caught on his collar. his eyes are so big. i laugh every time i see it.









brufust wuz so goot


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am laughing out loud. Great thread.

Here are some contributions from my girl:

1. Caught in a yawn

2. "Who says I've grown too big to fit on top of the couch?"

3. Clearly not at home on my bed.

4. Wet dog mid-shake.


----------



## SeaMonster

great photos. lets keep them coming


----------



## Neeko13

Thanks for starting this thread....:--heart::--heart:them all...here are some of Nitey & Nash..


----------



## iansgran

This is so much fun. They all do the same silly things.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

*My Little Silly Levi*

He makes me laugh alot!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

This picture of Bailey always makes me giggle! That boy can sleep anywhere.


----------



## jmc0504

The one pic is of my late dog Kota (Golden/Black lab mix who passed away last May) on halloween 2010 and the other is of my new golden girl pup, Maisy, just being her silly self


----------



## Sam's Mom

I am really loving this thread! Thanks everyone for sharing your silly pictures. It makes me smile and LOL. Goldens are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Presenting a true blue


----------



## Karen2

All the silly-ness, sure makes me smile!
This one of Lance makes me laugh...








of course Sierra trying to be cute...








and then playing bitey face....








thanks for the great thread and great pictures!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures just keep getting better and better-they're all great!


----------



## Dreammom

A few of Layla who was not very photogenic when she was young (she was hard to catch) :doh:, and my favorite silly picture of Aiyana.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I'll have look at home to even see if I have any to enter here. I do agree that there are many very silly ones already posted here !!


----------



## BriGuy

Here's another one that I found. Last spring Cookie jumped into an icy stream and then performed some major zoomies. She actually became airborne!


----------



## Andythom

Couple of my doofus.


----------



## TuckersMom

these are hilarious! 

Tucker, a few months ago. Hes a goon. He chases his tail then will roll on his back, with a mouthful of hair 









This one was during our snowstorm, all of our snow pics of Tucker are hilarious but this one takes the cake


----------



## Phillyfisher

Tucker copying my son's smile:


----------



## Dallas Gold

The Tobynator:


----------



## Sheamus

*Silly Sheamus*

Here are a few pics of Sheamus being his goofy self..hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sheamus

*Funny Fergus*

A few funnies of Fergus, the puppy who is now 6 months old.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

OMG--too cute! They both have that cheesy, please stop taking my picture, smile!



Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker copying my son's smile:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

LMAO!!! Love it, love it, love it!



Sheamus said:


> Here are a few pics of Sheamus being his goofy self..hope you enjoy!


----------



## ebenjamin85

Here's a silly picture of Mulligan... he likes to find the funniest places to nap, like in our shoes :uhoh:. Samantha's just too dignified to take a silly picture  so I posted a picture of how her goofy self likes to eat upside down.


----------



## Sheamus

Everyones pictures are so great!! Love, love, love Goldens! and they all seem to have the same silly quirks.


----------



## Zazoo

Here are some funny pics of my babies during the summer..




























Then Maddie & Zane hugging..


----------



## jweisman54

This was on her first birthday. She actually sat long enough to take some pics.










Of course the all too familiar pose but this one with her head in her food bowl.


----------



## Wendy427

All these pics are soooo funny! Really perked up my day, for sure! Love the head-in-the-bowl! LOL


----------



## Zazoo

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Love this one...




jweisman54 said:


> Of course the all too familiar pose but this one with her head in her food bowl.


----------



## jwemt81

This is a really old picture of Tucker from a couple of years ago, but it still cracks me up. I have no idea what he was doing.


----------



## Angelina

I just love these pictures!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Omg, I had tears I was laughing so hard going through here... 

Sweet Maxie... I like using this picture with the caption "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus..."









Mojo after being sedated to have his nails cut. I had to push his little tongue back into his mouth, I didn't want it to dry out... 









Missy + dog treat = airtime.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Mssjnnfer said:


> Omg, I had tears I was laughing so hard going through here...
> 
> Sweet Maxie... I like using this picture with the caption "I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo after being sedated to have his nails cut. I had to push his little tongue back into his mouth, I didn't want it to dry out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy + dog treat = airtime.


I've never seen a dog get air like Missy. lol


----------



## unaffected

Kelsey wasn't too pleased that I interrupted her kissing session with Daddy...


----------



## Karen2

*more like tasting!!!!*


unaffected said:


> kelsey wasn't too pleased that i interrupted her kissing session with daddy...


----------



## cory

This was when Dakota was about 5-6 months old and found one of our kids old pacifiers. She absolutely loved sucking on it.


----------



## Bella's Mama

I shared this photo in another post but here it is again


----------



## ShipIt

My Golden Madison said:


>


Edgar makes that face all of the time! haha Ever since I first got him! It's like his "I'm tough" or "I'm gonna get you!" face, lol. 
Do a lot of other Goldens make that face? I think it's irresistably adorable!


Here are some silly ones of Ed;


Picture One:








Edgar on a car ride when he was still tiny.

Picture Two: Edgar's ridiculous grin, haha I have so many adorable pictures of him grinning similar to this. <3

Picture Three: He sleeps like this a lot for some reason, with his front legs in a weird position like this.

Picture Four: *wink*

Picture Five: The other way he usually sleeps. This is the first time I caught him like this. I think he was almost eight weeks old here. He sleeps on his back on a regular basis now.


----------



## Samantha's Mom

Peek-a-boo!









Cheesin' just like mommy.









Sam sitting on dad's lap.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

This is such an awesome thread! 

Here's one of Alfie take last week when we were on holiday in a cottage. (I should say that dogs are not allowed on the furniture here!) Hehe maybe I should send it to the owners...I think Alfie's expression says it all........


----------



## LadyAutumn

*Lady Autumn being silly!*

This is my girl doing what she does best with her awesome personality!!! I swear she is human, LOL


----------



## amy22

Holly...soooo silly!!


----------



## Angelina

Still loving this thread....especially today with so much sad news....


----------



## DreamingGold

So outside we had the kind of water bowl with a ridge/ring around the top that supposedly made it less messy when the dog drank. Umm, don't ask me how he did this, but this is how I found Cooper after drinking!


----------



## willows dad

this is a great thread,like most i have so many fun pics of willow but this is my fav,i just love the way Golden's do this.


----------



## TuckersMom

LOL they sleep in the funniest positions! 

I just snapped this one yesterday. Tucker is SUPERDOG!


----------



## Finn's Fan

A few faves of Finn: anyone see a theme? His motto when it comes to balls is "the bigger, the better"!


----------



## dexter0125

i gotta itch!









ders a bee on me mommy! git it!









i got it, it got it!


----------



## Angelina

OMG thank you so much for keeping this going! I'm going to try and get a picture tonight of what Nellie does every night when we cuddle on the couch and she goes into limp mode. It is too funny. I just love seeing all of these great pictures!


----------



## Yamanjazz

Me and my wife had so much fun looking at the photos we thought we would put some up too.


----------



## MurphyDawg

Murphy dressed up for Halloween 2007!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

OMG! You've got to post this on the Halloween Photo Contest page! Priceless! 



MurphyDawg said:


> Murphy dressed up for Halloween 2007!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*Bella goes airborn!*

Is the ground electrified or is she a Mexican Jumping Bean?


----------



## sammymiller1978

Samson sleeping....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

GREAT thread, thanks for starting it, we all could use laughs, right?!

I love photos of upside down dogs, always make me laugh. 

Here are a few of Flirty:

She does not like getting her picture taken, she tends to turn away just as I press the shutter! 








Flirt is my paper shredder. "Who me???"








Here she is as the official greeter at the groomer's:


----------



## goldensmum

Great photos - seems like all our dogs' objectives of making us laugh has been done


----------

